# Modec electric truck



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello all,

I've been asked to help with the repair of a Modec electric truck.

Does anyone have any experience or any documentation that you are willing to share?

With kind regards,

Jeroen


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What are the symptoms and what kind of batteries, controller, motor. I have no such documentation and I'm sure no one here does either but I'm sure we would be willing to give ideas. Do you have any experience with electric cars and their systems? We are mostly a DIY group of guys here. This vehicle is an OEM and rather Unique. 

So we would need to know as much as possible about this vehicle. It could be just dead batteries or something as simple as the voltage went too low and the charger won't charge when the battery is too low. Could be.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi OnegreenEV,

That is the issue, the people who own it do not have any idea. It started a few weeks ago when I got a call that it didn't move or charge.

I advices them to charge the 12v battery and then try again. Well charging the 12V battery was a good start. The truck came to live. I visited and was able to connect the car to it's charger and have is actually charged. Now I've got a call again if I could have a look. they drove it but the wheels got warm.

The truck equipped with a 70kWh ZEBRA (molten salt) batteries. A 80kWh AC motor. 
The controller/inverter is a own design. I was not able to study it.

It uses about 38 kWh/100 km.

I'm reasonable familiar with electric vehicles. I've got a Micro-Vett Qubo, a (currently not running) MIcro-Vett Doblo and a Kia Soul EV.
Before the millennium I was working during my study with a company that builder electric carts, forklifts and converted minivans to a electric drive.

I understand the situation, I was hoping that maybe someone has some experience. I'm aware that the cars are quite unique. The bad part is that there is no documentation what so ever. I really find it painful if the cars would be scrapped..




onegreenev said:


> What are the symptoms and what kind of batteries, controller, motor. I have no such documentation and I'm sure no one here does either but I'm sure we would be willing to give ideas. Do you have any experience with electric cars and their systems? We are mostly a DIY group of guys here. This vehicle is an OEM and rather Unique.
> 
> So we would need to know as much as possible about this vehicle. It could be just dead batteries or something as simple as the voltage went too low and the charger won't charge when the battery is too low. Could be.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Those Zebra batteries have a very finicky BMS.

On a few Thinks with the same batteries, at my previous job had some issues. These were only solved by hard resetting batteries. So removing the BMS form the car/pack that was completely dead only when charged, then remove the BMS that was on the battery when it was completely flat and then mount one that was working. That usually worked to get things working, however resetting the BMS was a big pain an involved some specialized software.


----------



## EVElvis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi JeroenK
I have heard that the Zebra batteries require to be kept at operating temperature. If ever left discharged for too long or even over discharged I hear it is an issue. I have an Enova motor and controller package which was used in a Smiths Edison van using these Zebra batteries. Could be the same or similar motor and controller? If so i have some knowledge.
Cheers


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Let me know if you need help. We have the modec/zebra software and have fixed a few.

Must say that the zebra batteries are very poor.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ken wont (Jul 6, 2016)

JeroenK said:


> Now I've got a call again if I could have a look. they drove it but the wheels got warm.
> .


 If the Vehicles has not been driven for a while the brakes can drag and make the wheels warm.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Also worth mentioning that with zebra batteries they take about 3 days to warm up. They are molten salt and run at a few hundred degrees.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello All,


Thank you for the input. The project bled to death and now with the new year time came up again and I take another shot at the car.

I found a user manual, and I photographed the display as there are some strange icons in the display.

Can anyone tell me what is going on?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Do you have a lithium or ZEBRA model?

looks as though the park lock on the rear axle is out of sync with the ECU - might be worth manually moving it into the other position.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

It is a ZEBRA battery the unit has.



skooler said:


> Do you have a lithium or ZEBRA model?
> 
> looks as though the park lock on the rear axle is out of sync with the ECU - might be worth manually moving it into the other position.


What would I be moving, the rear wheel? It is quite a heavy vehicle so I would need to lift the back-end.

Based on what icons in the display do you make your diagnose?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

There is a locking solenoid in the rear axle which basically pushes a pin into the gear to lock the axle.

It is on the top of the drive unit on the inverter side.

they quite often get manually disconnected for shipping. If the vehicle already rolls freely then chances are it has been disconnected.

you will have to crawl under to find it.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

skooler said:


> There is a locking solenoid in the rear axle which basically pushes a pin into the gear to lock the axle.
> 
> It is on the top of the drive unit on the inverter side.
> 
> ...


Should this solve all the issue's in the display?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

It will remove the red cog. I'm not convinced that you dont have battery issues also.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

skooler said:


> It will remove the red cog. I'm not convinced that you dont have battery issues also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That is the red battery indication is assume?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes. But the EV system wont power up unless it is in park

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisw (May 29, 2017)

JeroenK said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the input. The project bled to death and now with the new year time came up again and I take another shot at the car.
> ...


Can you tell me where you got the user manual please


----------



## Mpoland (Sep 24, 2020)

JeroenK said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the input. The project bled to death and now with the new year time came up again and I take another shot at the car.
> ...


Hi there!

I realize that it has been quite some time since your post. I am trying to find a repair manual for the Modec. Are you able to forward me a copy? My email is [email protected].

I appreciate any help that you can give me.

Take care,

Marc


----------



## McConrad (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi Marc,

Do you still need information?

Let me know, Mc


----------



## Artie (Oct 9, 2017)

McConrad said:


> Hi Marc,
> Do you still need information?
> Let me know, Mc


Mc, what do you have for these vehicles? I have one here in California that I am trying to revive.


----------



## McConrad (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey Artie, presume your on eStar, I dont have info on the A123 HV battery but vehicle wise its the same as the Modec let me know what you looking for and I'll get back to you.
Cheers Mc


----------



## Artie (Oct 9, 2017)

McConrad said:


> Hey Artie, presume your on eStar, I dont have info on the A123 HV battery but vehicle wise its the same as the Modec let me know what you looking for and I'll get back to you.
> Cheers Mc


PM you


----------

